# SK - Duma Key: What do you think?



## SoNickSays... (Dec 15, 2008)

Evening, all.

Despite the fact of me loving almost all of Stephen King's books, I was slightly put off by the thought of reading Duma Key. Like IT, I expected it to drag on until my eyes could take no more pain, and then throw the story at you at the end. Of course, the size of the novel _and_ the... unusual plot would make most agree.

However, I decided to buy it after my friend recommended it to me, singing it's praises to the sky. I haven't yet finished (3/4 of the way through) but I am curious to see what other SK fans have to say about this particular book.

Many reviews have said it was quit poor, leaving his normal style, focusing on paintings and then adding a little horror to the mix towards the end. However, as I read the book I am very pleasantly surprised. I like the way how it starts slow, as it is not a _boring_ slow start (which sounds difficult to achieve). He manages to build up the character/s in a manner that prepares the reader for the shock of the unravelling of the real story.

For those of you who don't know, this book is based around Edgar Freemantle, a scarred building contractor, who lost his right arm and had serious hip injuries in a crane accident on-site. After problems at home, he decides to move to Duma Key, a beautiful island just off the coast of Florida, surrounded by other similar islands. It is there, that he begins to paint, and basically, the shit hits the fan.

I admit, this book veered away from his classic styles of horror, but that (to me) isn't necessarily a bad thing. It has the same flow as his more recent books (Cell, Lisey's Story, Blaze) which were critically acclaimed.

So, I think it's good, a small majority (but still a majority) of reviews claim it isn't so great, but what do you think?


Thanks,
Nick


----------



## SevenWritez (Dec 15, 2008)

Stephen King novels usually follow a pattern:

Start like shit
Become interesting
Become great

Duma Key does the opposite:

Start off great
Shed off the greatness and become mildly interesting
Turn to a pile of steaming shit


And that is Duma Key.


----------



## PSFoster (Dec 15, 2008)

I've got the book, but haven't read it yet.  Some of his stuff is good, but some isn't.  I admire his talent for finding 'scary' is some of the most ordinary things, tho'.


----------



## Chirios (Dec 19, 2008)

SevenWritez said:


> Stephen King novels usually follow a pattern:
> 
> Start like shit
> Become interesting
> ...


 
The Dark Tower series followed this pattern as well. 

I actually enjoyed Duma Key. One of his best books in a while, in fact I think it might be better than The Stand.


----------



## SevenWritez (Dec 19, 2008)

Chirios said:


> The Dark Tower series followed this pattern as well.


 
I thought the idea of the Dark Tower's end was excellent ("Ka is a wheel") but the execution was God awful. I wouldn't have minded it if not for the self gratifying rant King decided to insert before the story's actual ending.

Duma Key was great in the beginning, but the moment he left the art show the novel just sank for me.


----------

